
Ask HN: How much do you make from Google AdSense per day? - taAdSense
I&#x27;ll go first - $125 averaged over past 30 days. Also, would be helpful to know if you&#x27;re concerned about ad blocking.
======
Guest98123
OP, we're close, I'm averaging 130 USD/day for 2016. It jumps all over though,
and I might see 200 USD days, and 90 USD days, even though traffic and clicks
remain level. It's from a single site. About 60% of my users run ad block
(young, male, tech audience, mostly on desktop).

Ad revenues drop year after year. I think it's a dying business in its current
form.

I think an API should be available for advertising. The API would provide the
name of the advertisement, the description, colour scheme, image, and more.
Then, developers can use that information to work the advertisement into their
site in an attractive and seamless manner.

[http://i.imgur.com/9ecRa5o.png](http://i.imgur.com/9ecRa5o.png)

An example is above. Instead of having a leaderboard advertisement for Chrome,
HN could get the advertisement details, and insert it into the site to
resemble a post. Every site could then style the advertisement their own way.

I think it's less annoying to users, fast to load, users are more likely to
read and click it in comparison to a banner they're blind towards, advertisers
would get more for their money, and publishers don't need to destroy their
site with gaudy flashing boxes that everyone ignores. It's a win-win-win
situation, and my vision for the future of advertising.

Personally, I'm looking to drop AdSense in the near future and try alternative
revenue streams. I worked hard to develop my community. I don't like pushing
some ugly, irrelevant, tracking filled ads on my users, in exchange for a few
cents on every thousand impressions. It's a business that needs fixing,
because advertisers are getting ripped off, users are bending over or forced
to install ad blockers, and publishers need to keep pushing more and more
advertisements to make the same revenue they earned last year. I'm surprised
Google hasn't been more innovative in this space considering it's their bread
and butter.

~~~
taAdSense
I definitely agree that revenue ad is on the decline. 3 years ago it was
fairly common to average $300 days - now it's roughly half.

The current plan is to upgrade to DFP within the next few months and maybe try
to sell direct ads to companies related to our niche which is extremely
popular.

How did you find out how many of your visitors are blocking ads?

~~~
lama-dot-io
Hi taAdSense, I've built a tool that does exactly what you need regarding your
site's adblock usage. If you want more info or wish to try it out, I'm giving
away some free trial accounts to gather some feedback while the main site gets
finished. Contact is: contact@lama.io

------
faet
~25$/day. I have 10 wordpress websites on various niche topics that get a
range of traffic. I'm not worried about ad blocking. Most of my sites are on
topics for non-technical people who generally don't run them.

~~~
taAdSense
I don't know anything about your sites, and please ignore the following
feedback, but I think you should focus on building 1 amazing site as opposed
to trying to maintain 10.

~~~
bbcbasic
Maybe his in not maintaining them? Passive income.

------
nicholas73
0.01 per day, with a lucky hit of a buck or two now that then. Usually ad-
blocked under 1%, unless a blocker repeatedly clicked around my site.

~~~
taAdSense
How are you tracking how many of your visitors using an ad blocker?

~~~
nicholas73
I don't know if this is correct, but I just look at my AdSense stats for
pageviews vs ad impressions.

------
bbcbasic
$0.25 for a simple childrens app

------
fratlas
About $3 a day, with only 700 views a day. I'm happy with that ratio.

------
someotheridiot
About $10-$20/day on 1.5M pageviews/month. My cpm/ctr sucks.

~~~
taAdSense
I'd recommend optimizing your ad placements and types.

------
msurocks
how do you make 125 dollars per day? I am interested to know

~~~
threesixandnine
With a lot of traffic. To make that kind of money you need to get at least 500
000 unique visitors per month and probably more. It depends on the niche and
ads positioning as well.

~~~
taAdSense
Optimized ads are key & traffic was roughly half.

~~~
eb0la
With that traffic you can earn much more selling ad space directly.

250k targeted viewers are great for someone who wants o build a brand.

~~~
taAdSense
AdSense is about 25% of our revenue & agree that we need to focus on selling
ads directly.

------
avail
Per day I get around 0.25€, on a forum with ~500 members

~~~
taAdSense
Maybe you might have more success with affiliate marketing.

